# a także ciągnikiem rolniczym lub pojazdem wolnobieżnym



## Panpan

Hi all, I would like to ask about the word 'takze'.
Does this mean 'taxi'?
Please would you also be able to provide a translation of the context, which is an explanation of the Polish drivers licence category C:

pojazdem samochodowym o dopuszczalnej masie calkowitej przekraczajacej 3,5 t, z wyjatkiem autobasu, a takze ciagnikiem rolniczym lub pojazdem wolnobieznym,

Many thanks
Panpan


----------



## Jana337

"A także" means "and also". The text says that the category C includes vehicles with gross vehicle weight (_it's Chinese to me, so it might as well be wrong_) greater than 3.5 t (with the exception of buses) and also agricultural tractors and slow-moving vehicles.

I am very sure that I understand it correctly but I don't know the correct terminology (in any language), so please wait for more opinions.


----------



## Panpan

Many thanks Jana, if the entitlement does not specifically include entitlement to drive taxis or buses, that's already as much as I need to know.
Panpan


----------



## Jana337

Great.  For your information, buses are D and taxis are probably in B but one has to fulfil requirements stipulated by special laws. Source.


----------



## arturolczykowski

No, "także" isn't "a taxi" in English 

"także" means depending on contekst: also, too, as well...


by the motor vehicle up to 3,5 t gross vehicle weight, with the exeption of the bus, and also  by the tractor or the slow-moving vehicle


----------



## Thomas1

Panpan said:


> Hi all, I would like to ask about the word 'takze'.
> Does this mean 'taxi'?
> Please would you also be able to provide a translation of the context, which is an explanation of the Polish drivers licence category C:
> 
> pojazdem samochodowym o dopuszczalnej masie calkowitej przekraczajacej 3,5 t, z wyjatkiem autobasu, a takze ciagnikiem rolniczym lub pojazdem wolnobieznym,
> 
> Many thanks
> Panpan


by an automotive vehicle whose allowable grose mass exceeds 3.5 t, with the exeption of a bus, and also an agricultural tractor or a slow-speed vehicle.

As someone who got the C category not too long ago I can tell that if you want to drive a taxi you need the B category + take some additional exams. The C category entitles you to drive the abovementioned vehicles. 


Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

Po sprawdzeniu dokładniejszym okazuje się, że "gross vehicle weight" to masa rzeczywista pojazdu, masa dopuszczalna to "gross vehicle weight rating". W Australii używa się określenia "gross vehicle mass" dla dopuszczalnej masy pojazdu łącznie z ładunkiem i pasażerami. 


Przepraszam też za błąd w moim tłumaczeniu "up to" powinno być oczywiście "above/exceeds", ale jako, że ja mam kat B, więc się zasugerowałem i nie zauważyłem, że chodzi o kat C.


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> Po sprawdzeniu dokładniejszym okazuje się, że "gross vehicle weight" to masa rzeczywista pojazdu, masa dopuszczalna to "gross vehicle weight rating". W Australii używa się określenia "gross vehicle mass" dla dopuszczalnej masy pojazdu łącznie z ładunkiem i pasażerami.
> 
> [...]


Dopuszczalna masa pojazdu i dopuszczalna masa pojazdu łącznie z ładunkiem i pasażerami to, według mnie, jedno i to samo, chociaż muszę przyznać, że nie słyszałem tego drugiego określenia. Dopuszczalna masa pojazdu to poprostu suma masy własnej pojazdu plus jego dopuszczalna ładowność, nigdy się ona nie zmienia w przeciwieństwie do masy rzeczywistej.

Tom

EDIT: I can't edit my previous post, and there's a typo in it, it should read:
_by an automotive vehicle whose allowable gross mass exceeds 3.5 t,_ [...]


----------



## arturolczykowski

Zgadza się.  W moim poście powinno być: "dla dopuszczalnej masy pojazdu - czyli masy własnej pojazdu łącznie z pasażerami i ładunkiem"


----------

